# puppy poop



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

*puppy poop question*

Is common for a puppy to make more poop than normal after a deworming?

The vet gave my pup a deworm on friday that was oral, and he is making more poop than usual yesterday at late night and today, however the poop is firm.



He eats 3 times a day , and in I give him 4 meals of raw in a week

My mom is telling me I should stop feeding him the raw meals, but I know is not harmful for dogs to eat raw beef.

I guess the cause is the deworming?

I gave him a half of a duck egg yesterday in his kibble.

Also I found 2 hole seeds of peanuts in one of his poop, my father gave them to him.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

Anyone??


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

As long as the poops look normal, I don't think I would worry too much. If he is still on three meals a day he must be a baby, and still pooping at least once for each meal. It could be the wormer, it could be that he is getting more food than he really needs, so is passing more. Check with your vet if anything looks unusual. 

Peanuts - in moderation - should do no harm. Macadamia nuts can be lethal, as can raisins and chocolate, though, so watch out for those.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks for the help!! 

He is better today, it problaby was the medecine.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

fjm said:


> Peanuts - in moderation - should do no harm. Macadamia nuts can be lethal, as can raisins and chocolate, though, so watch out for those.


My father tried feeding mine shelled peanuts on their visit a couple months back and I would just avoid feeding any. 

Also the same severity goes for pistachios. Pistachios contain high amounts of phosphorus which can cause bladder stones in dogs, shutting down the kidneys. The pistachios may also contain poisonous aflatoxin (which is a fungus or mold)Low levels are safe for human consumption but dogs are more sensitive and is extremely poisonous to them.

My two favorite nuts, I dont allow in the house

Glad things are better!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Olie said:


> My two favorite nuts, I dont allow in the house


I am the same - no macadamia nuts, no raisins and very, very rarely do I allow chocolate over the threshold. I hope our animals appreciate the sacrifices we make!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Are almonds OK?


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

CT Girl said:


> Are almonds OK?


I remember a vet telling me once that some kinds of nuts, like almonds, contain a lot of fat and can cause pancreatitis.
I have no experience on this, but I'd avoid them just in case.


----------

